# Host surrogacy statistics



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya

Does anyone have access to statistics on how successful host surrogacy is?  Im 40 soon and while Im still ovulating well, I am thinking about the options of having my egg and DH sperm IVFd into a host surrogate.  My consultant seems to think that as my problems are 'unexplained' I should just carrying on trying naturally, but all the while eggs getting older and us getting more and more down.

thanks
Sheena xxx


----------

